# Menu Bar in Eclipse geht nicht



## jakobhenne (11. Okt 2017)

Hallo, 

Ich bin komplett neu in der Java-Welt und habe ein Problem mit Eclipse. 
Ich habe bereits auf meinem alten Mac die aktuelle JDK und Eclipse Oxygen 
(Oxygen.1a Release (4.7.1a)) installiert und konnte bereits anfangen etwas zu coden. 
Jetzt auf meinem neuen Mac habe ich das selbe getan, habe aber nun - warum auch immer - keinen zugriff auf meine Menu Bar in Eclipse. File, Edit, Source usw., sowie deren verschiedenste Funktionen wie ein neues Projekt erstellen und speichern werden nur "hellgrau" dargestellt und lassen sich nicht anklicken. Ebenfalls kann ich bereits erstellte und exportierte Projekte von meinem alten Mac, nicht in der Konsole abspielen. (Fehlermeldung: Build Failed - Reason: Unable to find an Aunt file to run ? ) 

Ich habe bereits verschiedenste Versionen von Eclipse und der JDK neu installiert und wieder gelöscht.. aber leider alles vergebens. Ich bin wirklich am verzweifeln und habe absolut keine Ahnung was ich machen soll. Vor allem weil ich absoluter Neuling bin was Programmieren angeht. Um jegliche Tipps wäre ich sehr sehr dankbar!!!


----------



## olfibits (25. Dez 2017)

Hallo  und erstmal frohe Weihnachten 
Eclipse macht auch bei mir erfahrungsgemäß unter Mac/Linux extrem Probleme. Tipp: Steige auf NetBeans (netbeans.org) um und wähle den Download "All", das funktioniert am besten. Ich persönlich komme mit Eclipse überhaupt nicht klar.

LG Florian


----------

